# bella cera hand scraped hardwood flooring



## daniel2229 (Feb 16, 2009)

Has anyone had a good or bad experience with hand scraped oak hardwood flooring? This particular brand is called Bella Cera. It is I believe privately labeled for Buddy's Carpet here in Dayton, OH. I am having a difficult time finding any consumer ratings on the product because of the unique name.

We like this particular product because of the finish and the color. Its installation rating is the same as Bruce and Mullican according to the label on the back.

The other wood is Mullican Exotic Canary wood. It is also rated the same installation as the Bella Cera.

This product will be placed in our upstairs bedroom and hallway. There should be little or no moving of furniture across the surface. My only concern is durability of finish.

Thanks.
Daniel


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello Daniel:
I am not familiar with the brand either but any oak is going to be tuff stuff. The oak will be tougher than the finish, as far as that goes. The finish will require a lot of care and consideration but should last a long time in the upstairs location. At least it doesn't get the traffic it would get in a foyer.
If you are satisfied with the price I would say 'Go for it'.
Glenn


----------

